# Valar Punish Feanor



## Confusticated (Jul 9, 2004)

.............


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 9, 2004)

Total authority, no question, they are there to look after the world, if the world is in danger of change for the bad, they must step in.

Finwe wouldnt not have dealt with it justly, as Feanor was his son and he loved he a lot. The Valar were impatial and therefore the best judges on the situation.


----------



## Gothmog (Jul 12, 2004)

*newpoll*



> There was suppose to be a poll with this but it did not take.


One Poll ready and waiting 

I believe that as the Valar were the ones with the final word within Arda, they should have Total Authority in any situation.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks 

I'm also curious if people think the Valar made the best decision in this case.


----------



## Artanis (Jul 18, 2004)

Manwë was King of Arda and had every authority to deal with the situation.

I think it was a wise precaution of the Valar to separate Fëanor and Fingolfin, but I guess it was a blow to the Valar when Finwë laid down his kingship as a consequence. THAT should stand to prove why papa Finwë should not take care of the rebellious Fëanor alone. Loved his eldest son too dearly, he did.


----------

